# Master cylinder upgrade for MK3?



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

Anyone running a larger master cylinder or an aftermarket master cylinder on their MK3?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade for MK3? (WolfGTI)*

Anyone?


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade for MK3? (WolfGTI)*

Does yours have ABS?
Also, what calipers are you installing that you need a larger master cylinder? 
Bigger master cylinders are a downgrade by themselves. They are sometimes necessary when you isntall larger calipers. In that case they partially cancel some of the upgrade from the larger calipers, but overall the total system upgrade is an improvement. And it beats having big calipers and not being able to use them because the pedal hits the floor with your small master cylinder. 
Still, the best master cylinder to use is the smallest one that gives you full braking with a margin of safety at the bottom between the pedal and the floor. Bigger master cylinders mean you have to press harder on the pedal to get the same braking force at the wheels. That's like installing crappy pads or smaller calipers. It's not an upgrade.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade for MK3? (Racer_X)*

I have installed 4piston Wilwood calipers and I am switching the rear discs to drums. I know a larger master cylinder is not necessary for the drum-->disc conversion. I was just wondering what people are running out there. No ABS on my car.


----------



## nothingman (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade for MK3? (WolfGTI)*

I did some research on this subject. I couldn't find a bigger master cyl for my a3. But that's ok because from what i can gather its plenty big enough to handle most big brake setups. The real thing to keep in mind is braided lines. You rubber lines flex under pressure. Get braided lines for all wheel not just front and i grantee you'll have no complaints. I went with a Audi dual piston setup on my mk3 and my only regret is not using braided lines because the pedal feel is pretty much stock. But the brake pedal effort is nill. My car may not go but it sure can stop. Ive scared the piss out of people diving behind me because most cars cant stop nearly as quickly. It a nice upgrade.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade for MK3? (WolfGTI)*

I am running rear disks with Mk4 calipers and 12" rotors with AP racing 4 piston calipers in front; all on stock master cylinder.
Works well and I can stop with little more that toe pressure.


----------



## EVILDEEDZ (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade for MK3? (greyhare)*

I just put the audi 2 piston calipers and SS lines on the front of my 2.0. Also put ATE super blue in. Haven't done ther rear conversion or lines yet. What I have noticed is that the pedal goes further before it starts to clamp, but when it does..... its almost like driving a hummer, if any of you have you know what i mean. Any ideas on the reason for that change? I know I have to push more fluid as I am pushing more pistons, but what I am curious about is the abruptness of the clamp.


----------

